
Show HN: Colorify - GistNoesis
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/colorify/
======
GistNoesis
Happy Easter HN.

A simple extension to bring colors to your readings.

It only needs minimal permission (active tab and storage).

You can customize the colors in extension options and view the current pos-tag
of a specific word by using "inspect element".

It uses wink-nlp parser so it's english only and far from perfect.

If the extension gather enough interest, I'll do the natural language parsing
with neural networks.

There are still rendering bugs on some sites.

Firefox only for the time being but should also work on chrome once the store
approve it.

It is an experiment to see whether reading comprehension and reading fatigue
can be improved by preparsing for the brain.

